# What bits???



## dansdad (Nov 8, 2013)

I just ordered my 1/2" collet for a Bosch 1611 I will use in a table but I want to start making things and I want to get a quality set of bits but I dont know what to get. I'm not going to start making doors, I just want to get started. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks Dave


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Dave; buy them individually. Not cheaper per bit, but you won't be paying for bits you don't have a use for.
Your choices really depend on what you need to do.
For myself; -straight bits...probably the most versatile...different diameters
-round over bits...different radii
-laminate trimming bit with bearing
Buy any others as you need them.
Some of the members here have literally dozens of them, but they bought them because they had a specific use for them...sometimes a one-off application.
Buy quality bits!
If money's no object then, hey!
Router bits - CMT Woodworking Tools


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh! I forgot to mention they also have very nice sets!!
Router bits, spiral bits - CMT Tools


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dave, there are several high quality brands but only one is made in the USA and often more reasonably priced: Whiteside.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you want to just get a "feel" for where you want to go with routing, I've used some Ebay purchased Yonico bits and to date been very happy the way that they cut. I did a piece of rock hard oak this past weekend and the two I used cut like butter. But with that said, the Whiteside bits will far out perform the Yonico or the MLCS, another low end but usually decent brand.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Dave. For someone just starting out, I suggest a little different approach. I suggest you buy a inexpensive set. Then as you wear a bit out replace it with a higher quality bit. I have used these sets and have given them as gifts. They are fairly descent bits, and a good assortment. Always be sure to check the bearing tightness on any bit you use!

Router Bit Set 15 Piece 1 2" inch Shank Carbide Tip Deluxe Alluminum Case New | eBay


----------



## PawPawRay (Apr 5, 2009)

Dave, at the woodworking show in Atlanta a few yr ago I sat through the router seminar they gave. The instructor said, when starting out buy a cheep set with lots of bits. Then after a year replace the ones you use the most with quality bits.

This has worked for me. There are a lot in the set that I have never used. In 5 yrs there are only 6 that I have replaced because I use them all the time.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I buy them individually as I need them, but the bit set idea isn't bad at all. It will depend entirely on what you make. I use a rabbiting bit and roundover bits for the most part, but I'm looking at a set to make mission style cabinet doors as I get better at this woodworking stuff and try more challenging projects. I do suggest you stick to half inch shanks and carbide tips as much as possible.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree with Dick about the set when you are just starting out. Also, if you look closely at the set you'll notice that the roman ogee bit (second from right on the bottom) has a smaller bearing than the rest. If it has the same ID as the rest you can switch it with the bearing on the round over bit and get a different profile.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dave, you did read the sticky threads at the top of this section?


----------

